# Nissan Versa 2008 - Auto Re lock



## kumahetti (May 13, 2009)

we noticed recently our Versa 2008 SL, does not automatically lock the doors after driving for few minutes. In the begining when we start driving for few minutes all the doors gets lock autmatically.when we contacted the dealer. they said that this feature is NOT applicable for Nissan Versa 2008 SL. basically it comes for the 2009 model only as per the dealer.

@##$%^&&

does anybody know anything this..?


----------



## kmic617 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a 09 and my doors dont automatically lock after driving for a few minutes. Read through the manual, it should show you how to program the doors for that feature.


----------

